# Coraline at the park.



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are some videos of her running about, she is a fast little girl.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Look at those little legs go!!!
She's pretty, and it looked like she had fun.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, she plopped down next to me when she was tired of running about, you can see two little girls in one of the video they were like, what the heck is that...


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Hehe! Soooo cute. I would love to take my hedgie out but I am afraid he will get away from me. How do you manage to not lose her?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, that was so adorable!
i wanna take lulu to a park now :lol:


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

This is adorable and inspiriting. I want to take Hedgeums to explore the great outdoors now too. How old is Caroline and how long have you had her? My Hedgeums is an explorer but also a runner and I am so concerned that he would keep running away and never come back to me (It looked like Caroline returned to you fairly quickly). 

If a hedgie were to run away from you outside, how difficult is it to catch him/her?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgies run pretty darn fast, as you can see. so you would have to be very careful and maybe have two people watching. but you also have to make sure wherever you take them there isint and pestisides, or other hamful cemicals around. and also there could be large birds such as hawks around, which would pose a great danger for little hedgies.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I always have a least one other person with me to make sure she doesn't get into any trouble. There are a lot of things that you have to look out for as well, like dogs, if there was a dog anywhere around I wouldn't have let Coraline run around. Normally whenever she has had her feel of running she comes back and snuggles up against me to rest.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I also make sure she isn't trying to eat anything. You don't want your hedge hog to get sick from eating a bug they found outside or anything like that.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is what she does whenever she has had her fill running around.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww! shes like " ok mommy im done now, time for a nap" hehe


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, that's when I know it's time to go home. >_<


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh man, Look at those little legs go! hahaha You are lucky to have such an adorable little hedgie.


----------

